# Any tips for sharks on Bryan beach



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Heading to Bryan beach this weekend for some early mornin shark fishing. Anyone had any luck out there lately?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yes I have some friends that have been fishing at the mouth and have had great luck. that is my favorite beach in texas.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

live bait, 400yds+ out, strong back.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Bryan Beach*

I just returned from fishing Quintana Beach and Bryan Beach for seven days. The best sharks I saw caught were from the west Freeport jetty out near the end on live mullet. I talked to a couple of guys who were shark fishing near the mouth of the Brazos and they said it was good but were suffering from the muddy water and high winds. Also, along the beach itself the rip tides and currents were moving my baits even with large spider weights and the weed was nasty for a few days.

My buddy and I went out on a small boat Friday to the Galveston ship channel and managed to catch two small Blacktips, one about 28inches and the other was 34inches, both good eating sharks on the grill.

If you have some way to get your bait out past the nasty stuff and keep it there, it seems there are some good sharks where you are going. Here is a photo of my mini-shark from the ship channel:doowapsta


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*nice bait*

Glad you had alot of fun. There was a time when that was the best bait available. You can catch multiple fish off one pup! Especially handy when you find a small one drowned on your circle hook!

Keep trying. Try drifting next time. Outside the boat traffic off the tip of the jetties!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Keep trying. Try drifting next time. Outside the boat traffic off the tip of the jetties!


x2. Saturday was slow after early morning at sunrise, but we landed one blacktip at around 54 inches and lost a bull that was probably around 5. Other than that it was bt pups and bonnetheads. Best bites were under balloons with the baits suspended a few feet below the surface.


----------

